# A couple of ways to track the guy in the red suit.



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2017)

*

I do not have little kids or grandkids with me, but I like checking these out anyway.



https://santatracker.google.com/tracker.html




https://www.noradsanta.org/






*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2017)

*
Fun activities here, too.      




http://santas-village.portablenorthpole.com/
*


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2017)

We would be absolutely glued to the radio for the Norad announcements.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------

